# carbonated water



## blowinthatloud (Oct 28, 2014)

Someone told me to water my plants with it cause it has co2 in it is this true?


----------



## zem (Oct 28, 2014)

certainly not true. roots need O2 and not CO2


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 28, 2014)

It is true that the carbonated water has co2 in it, and it will release over time into the air when you use it. However, the amount off co2 that it offers is almost meaningless to the plants as a benefit and the co2 in the water will make it hard for o2 to be dissolved in the water, which is critical for the roots of the plants to have the oxygen in the water and soil.

Don't use it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2014)

You contribute more CO2 just standing in the room and breathing.  Some carbonated water also contains sodium, which you don't want to give your plant.


----------



## 26panthro (Oct 29, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing! Thanks!


----------

